# Please help in finding new birds



## Jca1290 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello my name is John. In May of this year I had a fire caused by my neighbor leaving a candle out and lost 100 of my birds. I am still trying to rebuild and am interested in trying to find someone who is selling certain colors in certain breeds. I am looking for red tailmark indian fantails as well as ribbon tail indian fantails. I am also looking for a splash male english trumpeter, a pair of blue english trumpeters, and a pair of white english trumpeters. If anyone can help me in trying to locate these birds please respond.

Thank you for your time.

-John


----------

